# Exiting France with an expired identity card



## HS Ryn

Hi,

I am a 19 year old American citizen. My parents moved us to Paris several years ago, who then obtained a carte de séjour for minors for us kids. Mine expired last year, but because of covid delays, it has been difficult to get an appointment at my prefecture (Creteil) in order to obtain a carte de sejour as an adult.

Also, my U.S. Passport expired about 1 year ago, but my father had it renewed. So, I have a current passport, but with no incoming stamps.

I need to go to the U.S. in October to settle some family affairs, but I’m very concerned about problems with French immigration upon my departure and later my arrival back into France.

If this will be a big problem, I suppose I could fly to the U.S. from Brussels, or even Germany.

Any advice? thank you.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Technically speaking, flying out of Brussels or Germany involves the same exit controls (i.e. checking for your initial entry stamp in the passport) though I can't say I know of anyone who has been routinely checked for this on leaving Schengen - from France or anywhere else. 

It has been a while since I have flown on my US passport, but generally speaking, carry as much documentation on you as you can get (i.e. evidence that you have booked an appointment at the prefecture, even if not until early 2023, or that you have been refused an appointment because there aren't any available; carry your last expired carte de séjour as a minor) but only offer the US passport at first. If (and only if) you are questioned, explain the situation with the appropriate documentation. Immigration officials are well aware of the bottlenecks in the prefectures for cartes de séjour. But there is a reasonable chance, they'll simply stamp your new passport and wave you through.


----------



## mohsel

flying out, the passport control asks to see the visa or the titre .... not sure what would the reaction be in case of not having such documents ... they will definitely not prevent you from flying but the drawbacks might appear while trying to re-enter or to apply for the titre .... I think your first step should be contacting the prefecture and see what should be done.


----------



## Mirage123

I've been in your exact situation until just now - visa due to expire at the end of October, first available appointment was end of January and I need to travel urgently during that time.
However I kept checking back sporadically to see if any appointment slots would open up (I'm in Rhone) and literally just now I saw there were some, so I have my appointment in three weeks as opposed to five months!

So keep looking, keep trying.

My only other advice would be that I was planning travel otherwise with my visa appointment document, which says 'all your rights are protected until the appointment date', and various other documents proving I live in France (work contract, lease etc) just in case someone pulled me up. Good luck.


----------

